# disque dur externe subitement illisible



## Simon B (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Mon disque dur externe Western Digital 2,5 USB2 (HFS+) n'est plus reconnu par mon Mac (Leopard 10.5). Il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau mais est présent dans l'utilitaire de disque. Quand je le branche une fenêtre apparaît : 

 ">Insertion du disque<
Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur
Initialiser // ignorer // éjecter"

Dans l'utilitaire de disque il apparaît en gris et je peux cliquer sur réparer ou vérifier, ce qui me donne : 

"Entrée de fichier de catalogue introuvable pour l'extension
La vérification du volume a échoué.
Erreur : La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué."

Je ne l'ai pas fait tomber, il est tout le temps posé sur mon bureau à coté du mac. Je l'ai récemment utilisé sur un PC Windows XP (Erreur impardonnable, mes excuses à la communauté Mac :rose:...) avec MAC DRIVE pour transférer un fichier. Le problème peut-il venir de là? 



J'ai besoin de récupérer les données présentes sur ce Disque, quelqu'un a une idée de solution?

Merci d'avance!

Simon


----------



## herszk (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
As-tu bien déconnecté proprement ton DD sous windows ?
Si ce n'est pas le cas, cela peut être la cause de la destruction de la structure hfs.
Si tu peux encore accéder aux données sous windows, je te conseille de les sauvegarder puis de reformater ton dd sous mac.
Sinon, il ne te reste plus qu'à essayer des logiciels de recupération.


----------



## Simon B (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour, tout d'abord merci de prendre le temps pour analyser mon problème!

En effet il ne me semble pas avoir éjecté le disque de windows avant de le retirer...
Il n'est malheureusement plus lisible par windows non plus.

Autre fait étrange constaté, quand je lance testdisk, il m'indique que j'ai deux disques externes connectés identiques, disk2 et rdisk2.
Dans l'utilitaire de disque il a été renommé de Sans Titre à disk2s1. Comme si windows s'était chargé de lui apporter quelques changements.


Je précise que c'est sous windows qu'il s'est subitement mis à ne plus vouloir fonctionner (entre deux déconnexions de force)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Simon B a dit:


> Mon disque dur externe Western Digital 2,5 USB2 (HFS+) n'est plus reconnu par mon Mac (Leopard 10.5). Il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau mais est présent dans l'utilitaire de disque. Quand je le branche une fenêtre apparaît :
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas fait tomber, il est tout le temps posé sur mon bureau à coté du mac. Je l'ai récemment utilisé sur un PC Windows XP (Erreur impardonnable, mes excuses à la communauté Mac :rose:...) avec MAC DRIVE pour transférer un fichier. Le problème peut-il venir de là?
> 
> J'ai besoin de récupérer les données présentes sur ce Disque, quelqu'un a une idée de solution?



Essaye de réparer le disque Externe avec l'outil système pour commencer ... (sélectionne le bon) 



> As-tu bien déconnecté proprement ton DD sous windows ?
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, cela peut être la cause de la destruction de la structure hfs.
> Si tu peux encore accéder aux données sous windows, je te conseille de les sauvegarder puis de reformater ton dd sous mac.



Reformater ... en Fat32 pour être lisible par les deux systèmes


----------



## herszk (13 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Reformater ... en Fat32 pour être lisible par les deux systèmes


Sauf si on veut utiliser des fichiers de plus de 4 Go, mais que ce soit en HFS+, FAT32 ou NTFS, il faut toujours d'abord éjecter le dd avant de le débrancher.


----------



## Simon B (13 Février 2011)

Impossible de réparer le disque avec l'utilitaire de disque. 

"Entrée de fichier de catalogue introuvable pour l'extension
La vérification du volume a échoué.
Erreur : La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué."

Avant de formater j'aimerais pouvoir récupérer un maximum de données importantes présentes dessus.
(Point de FAT32, cette lecture par windows était exceptionnelle et je ne recommencerai plus!)

Il ne me reste plus que les logiciels de récupération, mais lesquels? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h51 ----------

Le logiciel AppleXsoft File Recovery (que je découvre à l'instant) m'indique lui aussi la présence de deux fois la même partition de la même taille (c'est à dire de la taille du disque dur entier) sur le même disque dur. Comme si il possédait deux entrées qui se gênent mutuellement...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Simon B a dit:


> Impossible de réparer le disque avec l'utilitaire de disque.
> 
> "Entrée de fichier de catalogue introuvable pour l'extension
> La vérification du volume a échoué.
> ...



Reste à savoir quelle partition est lisible depuis le Mac ... et s'il est possible de supprimer la mauvaise ... Place aux Cracks


----------



## Simon B (13 Février 2011)

Que me conseilles tu de faire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2011)

Avec quelle version de MacDrive as tu écris sur ton disque ? J'ai naguère flingué un disque HFS en essayant d'acrire dessus depuis un PC XP via MacDrive, la 5 ou la 6, je crois.

En tout état de cause, en dehors de l'utilisation de Photorec ou Data REscue, je ne vois guère de solution à ton problème, car à l'époque, ni Techtool pro, ni Drive Genius, ni Disk Warrior n'avaient pu réparer mon disque, et seul Data Rescue m'avait permis de récupérer les données qu'il contenait avant de devoir le re-formater.


----------



## Simon B (13 Février 2011)

Je tente une manip' avec Data Rescue 3 et je vous tiens au courant!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Hum... Lors de l'analyse approfondie, le logiciel m'indique 15 000 heures restantes... et reste bloqué sur 0,07%... inquiétant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2011)

Simon B a dit:


> Hum... Lors de l'analyse approfondie, le logiciel m'indique 15 000 heures restantes... et reste bloqué sur 0,07%... inquiétant.



Ne te fie pas à ça, laisse tourner, en général, ça commence toujours comme ça, puis ça accélère !


----------



## Simon B (13 Février 2011)

Excellent! J'ai pu récupérer la plupart de mes fichiers. Comme je n'ai pas assez de place sur le disque dur du Macbook, il me faut maintenant trouver un disque dur externe pour stocker toutes mes données et formater ce disque illisible. Je vais voir ça avec un ami.

Merci de m'avoir fait découvrir Data Rescue


----------



## zuuluu (20 Février 2011)

Bonjour Simon B et toutes les personnes suivants ce sujet.

As tu réussi à formater ton disque?

J'ai en fait le même problème avec un DD externe Western. Du jour au lendemain, impossible d'accèder aux données du disque.
Le formatage n'est possible ni sur Mac, ni sur PC. Moi, par contre, je n'avais pas branché mon disque sur un autre ordinateur lorsque le problème est apparu. 
Il y a surement un moyen mais lequel???
Si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté à ce problème et qu'il a une solution, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous


----------



## Simon B (21 Février 2011)

Au final j'ai sauvé 95% de mes données avec data rescue. 
Après des heures de recherches, j'ai réussi à formater le disque (je ne sais même plus comment) puis j'ai tenté toutes les manip' possibles pour y rétablir une partition hfs+, et là impossible, il me formatait seulement en MSDOS. Jusqu'à ce que finalement à force de trop bidouiller, le disque n'apparaissent même plus dans l'utilitaire de disque... Il est parti au SAV.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Avez-vous trouvé une solution au final (notamment *zuuluu*) ?

Mon disque dur externe, un Storeva, est devenu brusquement illisible également. Je ne l'ai toujours utilisé que sur mon MacBook, il n'est pas tombé et fonctionnait parfaitement hier. Je l'ai toujours éjecté correctement et il a toujours très bien fonctionné (il a 6 mois).

Voici les informations actuelles de mon disque si cela parle à quelqu'un :
Nom*: 	TOSHIBA MK5059GSX Media
Type*: 	Disque
Schéma de carte de partition*: 	Non formaté
Identifiant du disque*: 	disk1
Nom du support*: 	TOSHIBA MK5059GSX Media
Type de support*: 	Générique
Bus de connexion*: 	USB
Numéro de série USB*: 	0BB21BFFFFFF
Arbre des périphériques*: 	IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/EHC2@6,1
Inscriptible*: 	Oui
Éjectable*: 	Oui
Emplacement*: 	Externe
Capacité totale*: 	500,11 Go (500*107*862*016 octets)
État S.M.A.R.T.*: 	Non géré
Numéro du disque*: 	1
Numéro de partition*: 	0​
Il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau et lorsque je le branche, un message s'affiche :
_Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur._
Avec, au choix : _Initialiser... Ignorer Éjecter_
Il est visible dans _Utilitaire de disque_ mais je ne vois que l'appareil, pas la partition.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !
À noter que je ne peux pas me permettre de formater ce DD, il contient des données importantes pour mon travail (le plus important est sur une deuxième copie mais pas l'intégralité...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2011)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Avez-vous trouvé une solution au final (notamment *zuuluu*) ?
> 
> ...



Ben là, c'est clair : c'est la table de partition qui a dégagé. Seuls des softs comme Data Rescue ou Photorec peuvent maintenant te permettre d'en récupérer le contenu !


----------



## Locrian (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Même problème que Simon B. et zuuluu... Retour de vacances difficile...
Je tente une recherche avancée avec Data Rescue 3... C'est en cours.

Voici ce que l'utilitaire de disque me dit, quelqu'un voit où ça cloche ? :  _

Nom : SAMSUNG HD153WI Media
Type : Disque
Schéma de carte de partition :     Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)
Identifiant du disque :     disk2
Nom du support :     SAMSUNG HD153WI Media
Type de support :     Générique
Bus de connexion :     USB
Numéro de série USB :     11502190FFFF
Arbre des périphériques :     IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/EHC1@4,1
Inscriptible :     Oui
Éjectable :     Oui
Emplacement :     Externe
Capacité totale :     1,5 To (1 500 301 910 016 octets)
État S.M.A.R.T. :     Non géré
Numéro du disque :     2
Numéro de partition :     0
__
_Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## karamelmhou (5 Mars 2012)

Tu as également perdu tes partitions. Même sentence que pour Orange-SiOuxSie !


----------



## FLacoste (2 Septembre 2014)

Simon B a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon disque dur externe Western Digital 2,5 USB2 (HFS+) n'est plus reconnu par mon Mac (Leopard 10.5). Il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau mais est présent dans l'utilitaire de disque. Quand je le branche une fenêtre apparaît :
> 
> ...


Bonjour
J'ai eu ce problème avec un DDE il y a quelques temps, avec les mêmes symptômes...
Je suis allé dans un magasin informatique, et j'ai acheté une coque neuve pour le DDE.
J'ai ouvert celui qui avait le problème, je l'ai changé de coque et quand je l'ai re-branché, tout était rentré dans l'ordre ET avec toutes mes données bien présentes...
Donc essaie, car une coque c'est environ 20&#8364;... ça peut provenir de là...
Tiens-moi au courant...


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2014)

FLacoste a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai eu ce problème avec un DDE il y a quelques temps, avec les mêmes symptômes...
> Je suis allé dans un magasin informatique, et j'ai acheté une coque neuve pour le DDE.
> J'ai ouvert celui qui avait le problème, je l'ai changé de coque et quand je l'ai re-branché, tout était rentré dans l'ordre ET avec toutes mes données bien présentes...
> ...



Tu sais que le message de base est du 13/02/2011 ?


----------

